# My Dog is Famous ...



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

okay, not really, anyone can do it


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL thats awsome.You have a celebrity pooch


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha! Thats way cool. How do you get a pic on their bottles?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

okay, she is not really famous :O) anyone can go to the jones soda website, upload a picture and commentary, pick a flavour and they u.p.s it to you :O)


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> okay, she is not really famous :O) anyone can go to the jones soda website, upload a picture and commentary, pick a flavour and they u.p.s it to you :O)


LOL ...I want one .....


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Do they send you a case or just 1 bottle?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

they send you six bottles but you can get more, that is just what i selected :O)


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm gonna have to do this, pretty neat


----------

